# Sticky  Should we really take folic acid suppliments?



## Juls78

Just a quick query really but i wanted to know if most of you take folic acid before treatment. Some people say you should and others say to wait until after 2ww? 
Juls


----------



## charlie61

Hi Juls - Doctor have recommended for some time now that if you are ttc you should be taking a folic acid suppliment before and during ttc.  To be honest i have never heard anyone say you should wait until 2ww as folic acid is a really important vitamin to be taking to help prevent neural tube defects eg spina bifida


----------



## Dawne

I agree. I always take folic acid as soon as I know we are trying again. I was told start a few weeks before you start trying so that the levels are already in your system. 
Dawne


----------



## Guest

Def take it - it is essential for the development of the baby - and needs ideally to be in you before you conceive


----------



## Choice4

If you are taking prenatal like pregnacare, then you have enough folic acid in it,


----------



## Juls78

Thanks for all your advice!! 
Juls


----------



## w.axl.rose

Ideally its recommended that folic acid is taken for at least three months before conceiving


----------



## dakota

I agree, they say you should take it 3 months before ttc. I was on it for over 3 years, i never stopped taking it

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

Completely agree with the others, ideally you should be taking folic acid for at least 3mths prior to starting ttc and continue whether ttc naturally or when having treatment. It can often take a few months for your body to get the real benefits from supplements which is why they usually advise taking before you even start ttc/treatment.

Here's some info about folic acid..

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=43196.0

We've been ttc for 6 years this month and I started taking a prenatal supplement around 3 months or so before we started....and I've continued taking ever since. I've had the occasional few months off from taking them when we've had an unsuccessful IVF cycle but since we're still ttc naturally (we live in hope of another natural miracle that sticks this time!), then I've started taking the supplements again.

I've never heard that you should only take during 2ww. There are some supplements that should be avoided during 2ww (from ovulation/EC onwards) such as evening primrose oil, but never folic acid. A good prenatal care such as Pregnacare or Sanatogen Pronatal will contain the correct amount of folic acid, along with all the other vitamins and minerals beneficial to ttc & pg.

Also, you may be aware, you may not, that green tea can effect the absorbtion of folic acid so avoid too drinking much.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Han72

Hiya

I agree with the others that it should be taken from the time that you begin ttc.  Can I ask where you heard you shouldn't take it until the 2ww?  I've never heard that before!

Cheers!

Nix

PS - Hey Minxy  how you doin' stranger?!

xxx


----------

